# Made in the USA - apples?



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

We were feeding our pup Dogwells Vitality chicken and apple chews, which Minnie LOVES! but I found out they were recalled and are made in China - not USA.

So my question is do you guys know of any made in USA treats - not biscuits - that have dried apple or chicken wrapped apples? I tried regular dried apples but she threw it up. 

Is Prairie Dog treats ok to give to a puppy? She is almost 6 months and just under 3 lbs


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I know that canine caviar has dried sweet potato http://www.caninecaviar.com/product/sweet-potato/
and also vegetable mix http://www.caninecaviar.com/product/synergy/


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Pet smart has made in USA apples Wet Noses Apples & Carrots Trial Size Dog Treats - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Why not try making your own in a dehydrater or an oven w/a circulating fan? It takes a little time, but totally worth it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MinniesMommy said:


> We were feeding our pup Dogwells Vitality chicken and apple chews, which Minnie LOVES! but I found out they were recalled and are made in China - not USA.
> 
> So my question is do you guys know of any made in USA treats - not biscuits - that have dried apple or chicken wrapped apples? I tried regular dried apples but she threw it up.
> 
> Is Prairie Dog treats ok to give to a puppy? She is almost 6 months and just under 3 lbs



I give these to my kids too. I know they are made in China, but the woman in Lucky's Bed and Biscuit says this company has their own factory in China. Lucky's mainly only carry food made in the US, but because they also carry these....and the kids LOVE them...I'm still buying them. :innocent:

Some other brands that I've seen don't look as good.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I just give Leila tiny pieces of fresh apples as a treat when we're practicing tricks. She loves them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I give these to my kids too. I know they are made in China, but the woman in Lucky's Bed and Biscuit says this company has their own factory in China. Lucky's mainly only carry food made in the US, but because they also carry these....and the kids LOVE them...I'm still buying them. :innocent:
> 
> Some other brands that I've seen don't look as good.


Pat - I wouldn't touch any dog product made in China with a 10 foot poll. I don't care that they have their factory there -- the product is SOURCED in China. That is the country that had melamine in BABY formula...I would never trust what they would give to our dogs. There are other trusted companies that are are USA made AND sourced. Our little ones are too little to take a chance.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I give these to my kids too. I know they are made in China, but the woman in Lucky's Bed and Biscuit says this company has their own factory in China. Lucky's mainly only carry food made in the US, but because they also carry these....and the kids LOVE them...I'm still buying them. :innocent:
> 
> Some other brands that I've seen don't look as good.


Pat - making sure you saw the recall that they finally did: 2013 Pet Food Recall List | Pets Adviser


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I give these to my kids too. I know they are made in China, but the woman in Lucky's Bed and Biscuit says this company has their own factory in China. Lucky's mainly only carry food made in the US, but because they also carry these....and the kids LOVE them...I'm still buying them. :innocent:
> 
> Some other brands that I've seen don't look as good.


Yikes! Pat did you see this? This is a brand I would never bring into my store or give my babies.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04055756.49231.183663388376171&type=1&theater


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I carry these by Healthy Dogma and they are delicious. Made in Michigan. You can also get them in a large container. And they also have banana chips.

http://www.healthydogma.com/amazing-apple-crisps-treat/


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at my local pet boutique today and saw these Chicken and Apple chews. The brand is "Dog Gone" and the label says they are sourced and made in the USA. They had other flavors, like chicken & banana, and chicken % sweet potato. I haven't done any research on them but when I saw them, I was reminded of this thread. Hope this helps the OP!


----------

